# Kwame Brown not likely to Opt Out



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Kwame Brown's agent, Mark Bartelstein, said Thursday that his client will take his time to decide whether to exercise his $4.1-million player option or hit the open market when free agency begins July 1.
> 
> "We'll do it sometime in the next month and a half," Bartelstein said. "When the season's over I think it's good to get away for a while and clear your head before making a decision.
> 
> "The season was kind of a roller coaster for him, but we'll make a decision in the coming weeks."


Link

I doubt he'll see the type of money he's making on the free agent market this season, so I doubt he's walking away.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Good career move. The market isn't getting better, and 4.1 Million is nothing to complain about for Kwame Brown. Detroit gets some decent national coverage too.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I read on hoopshype rumor page that they want to use the #15 pick to dump salary. That specific article mentioned using it with Amir Johnson, but i bet kwame would fall into that same category.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Why would they use the number fifteen pick to get rid of Brown? Worst case scenario, his contract has one year left. I wouldn't want to use a draft pick to get rid of a guy with one year left unless he's SEVERELY hurting the teams growth potential, for example if players had contracts up and this was the last chance to sign free agents before re-signing those players. Brown doesn't do that.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Why would they use the number fifteen pick to get rid of Brown? Worst case scenario, his contract has one year left. I wouldn't want to use a draft pick to get rid of a guy with one year left unless he's SEVERELY hurting the teams growth potential, for example if players had contracts up and this was the last chance to sign free agents before re-signing those players. Brown doesn't do that.


I think Amir only has two years left at 3.66. So, one year at 4.1 or 2 years at 3.66. Not that big of a difference. Also, according to the article they dont want to pay the draft choice either. It stated something about Dumars wanting to be under the cap by at least 24 mil THIS SEASON, not next season. There is a method to the madness, and Kwame would give an extra half mil as compared to johnson.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

According to the numerous sources I've checked, Amir Johnson's contract runs out at the same time as Brown's, so I guess that would make sense. Perhaps a team will acquire both just to get the draft pick.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

^ what? no way are we giving up Amir


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Who are the Pistons going to make a run at this offseason?

I'd imagine that the PG spot is filled with Stuckey and Bynum, and SG is fine with Hamilton and Afflalo. Their only bigs are Amir Johnson, Kwame Brown and Jason Maxiell, and they have about $20 million in cap room.

PF/Cs available include...
David Lee
Paul Millsap
Carlos Boozer
Shawn Marion
Lamar Odom
Chris Andersen
Zaza Pachulia
Brandon Bass
Leon Powe
Drew Gooden
Chris Wilcox
Channing Frye

I suppose the ideal situation would be to draft a SF like Chase Budinger or James Johnson, and then grab David Lee and Carlos Boozer in FA?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

oh dear i do not want neither Carlos nor Lee


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

what kind of money will some of those guys demand? Some of the big names are fairly easy to guess, but what about guys like Pachulia, Birdman or big baby davis? I dont have the slightest idea what the market for guys like that will be.

And as far as Joe D's targets i've heard the Utah Trio and also Hedo.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

The Amir Johnson, #15 rumor is on the hoopshype rumor board again today (tuesday). Basically the same as before. Pistons are at 20 mil under the cap and want about 4 more. Trading away Amir (3.66mil) and #15 (1.5ish mil) would get the job done. The front runner right now is OKC.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

noooo not amir, sigh


----------

